# SysFile mit Codesys 3



## _Johannes_ (12 Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich arbeite gerade mit den E cockpit von Wago mit Codesys 3.
Aus Codesys V2.3 kenne ich die Funktionen SysFileOpen, SysFileWrite, SysFileRead, SysFileClose, etc. zum Bearbeiten von Dateien.
Kann man mit diesen Funktionen auch im E-Cockpit arbeiten? Und falls ja, welche Bibliothek ist dafür einzubinden?


----------



## .:WAGO::018636:. (12 Februar 2018)

Hallo _Johannes_,

diese Funktionen sind auch noch in e!COCKPIT nutzbar.
Bibliotheksverwalter-->Bibliothek hinzufügen-->Erweitert...-->System-->SysLib23-->SysFile23


----------

